# how much will the A+ cost and were do i take it?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys i have been waiting a while to get my A+ and im finally coming upon being 18 years old. all i need to know is how much will the test cost me and were will i have to take it. online would be preferable.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

o and are there any free practice tests i can use?


----------



## armando98 (Apr 15, 2010)

Chyrio said:


> hey guys i have been waiting a while to get my A+ and im finally coming upon being 18 years old. all i need to know is how much will the test cost me and were will i have to take it. online would be preferable.


I think 300, you can check comptia


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

CompTIA A+


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

sweet thanks


----------

